# The Sharpest Attorney



## Raven (Feb 4, 2010)

I have no idea if this is true but it circulates frequently with the insurance companies and is an interesting read.


BEST LAWYER/INSURANCE STORY OF THE YEAR, 
DECADE, AND POSSIBLY THE CENTURY.

Supposedly this took place in Charlotte North Carolina. A lawyer purchased a box of very rare and expensive cigars, then insured them against, among other things, fire.

Within a month, having smoked his entire stockpile of these great cigars, the lawyer filed a claim against the insurance company.

In his claim, the lawyer stated the cigars were lost 'in a series of small fires..' The insurance company refused to pay, citing the obvious reason, that the man had consumed the cigars in the normal fashion.

The lawyer sued and WON! (Stay with me.)

Delivering the ruling, the judge agreed with the insurance company that the claim was frivolous. The judge stated nevertheless, that the lawyer held a policy from the company, in which it had warranted that the cigars were insurable and also guaranteed that it would insure them against fire, without defining what is considered to be unacceptable 'fire' and was obligated to pay the claim.

Rather than endure lengthy and costly appeal process, the insurance company accepted the ruling and paid $15,000 to the lawyer for his loss of the cigars that perished in the 'fires'.

NOW  FOR THE BEST PART...

After the lawyer cashed the check, the insurance company had him arrested on 24 counts of ARSON!!!

With his own insurance claim and testimony from the previous case being used against him, the lawyer was convicted of intentionally burning his insured property and was sentenced to 24 months in jail and a $24,000 fine. This true story won First Place in last year's Criminal Lawyers Award contest.

ONLY IN   AMERICA .... NO WONDER THE REST OF THE WORLD THINKS WE'RE NUTS!
​


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2010)

WOW...lol


----------



## Hippie19950 (Feb 10, 2010)

And you wonder why Police Officers don't trust them...
Hippie, a retired Cop...


----------



## Raven (Feb 10, 2010)

I've heard that on more than one occaision,  but who do police officers call when they want to file a lawsuit?



Hippie19950 said:


> And you wonder why Police Officers don't trust them...
> Hippie, a retired Cop...


----------



## Hippie19950 (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know, I was never in a position where I could file one... When injured, the first thing the attorney for the agency would tell me was "This is a known hazard of the occupation, and therefore, you cannot file suit."... Last injury was a torn Deltoid, Rotator Cuff, Lat, Pec, Head of Bicep, and Head of Triceps. Following surgery, I was off work for 7 months, doing rehab. Workers Comp kicked in finally, and helped out, but as for going after the crook, there was NOTHING. Besides, it is a known fact that Dope Dealers are under paid, and have nothing.  "Oh, that Hummer is borrowed, I couldn't afford that, I don't work." as you are having it towed after finding $6K in Coke in it... The agency has the insurance, and that is supposed to be enough. Now, if I had been fired, that is a whole different situation, I do have the Right to file suit. But, what did I do that got me fired?? I'd just as soon leave as it is, and make do with the salary/retirement. By the way, I do have friends who are attorney's, and we do have a good time together. My theory for court was that we were both going into battle. We should both be armed with the best information we can have. We both owe it to the crook/client to preserve his Rights, and to protect "him" as best we can, and honestly. I always prepared for a Blood and Guts battle. I also insisted we were doing what we were paid to do, and afterward, we should be able to shake hands, and go get a cup of coffee, or a glass of tea. Most agreed. Many a young (and some older) officers would hold a grudge if they lost. I told them the time they spent holding the grudge would be better spent figuring out why they lost, and the attorney won, and to make corrections to prevent it. Some took the advice, but many did not. If you can have a good relationship with the District or County Attorney's Office, you can make good cases, and win. If you don't want to listen, and learn from them, and mistakes of others, you will have a bad career. I miss it, and probably should be teaching, but I'm pretty much done due to the injury, so I just build my bikes, do a custom or restoration on a car, and spend time with family, and my good Brethren, here and in Lodge. 
Hippie...


----------



## Raven (Feb 10, 2010)

Well brother, our law enforcement is, and has always been given the bad end of the stick when it came to cases like that.
My family and I want to thank you and all that get up every day and put on the uniform to defend not one or two, but all of us from those that will do evil. 
Thank you, Brother!
Blessings to you and your family,
Jim  



Hippie19950 said:


> I don't know, I was never in a position where I could file one... When injured, the first thing the attorney for the agency would tell me was "This is a known hazard of the occupation, and therefore, you cannot file suit."... Last injury was a torn Deltoid, Rotator Cuff, Lat, Pec, Head of Bicep, and Head of Triceps. Following surgery, I was off work for 7 months, doing rehab. Workers Comp kicked in finally, and helped out, but as for going after the crook, there was NOTHING. Besides, it is a known fact that Dope Dealers are under paid, and have nothing. "Oh, that Hummer is borrowed, I couldn't afford that, I don't work." as you are having it towed after finding $6K in Coke in it... The agency has the insurance, and that is supposed to be enough. Now, if I had been fired, that is a whole different situation, I do have the Right to file suit. But, what did I do that got me fired?? I'd just as soon leave as it is, and make do with the salary/retirement. By the way, I do have friends who are attorney's, and we do have a good time together. My theory for court was that we were both going into battle. We should both be armed with the best information we can have. We both owe it to the crook/client to preserve his Rights, and to protect "him" as best we can, and honestly. I always prepared for a Blood and Guts battle. I also insisted we were doing what we were paid to do, and afterward, we should be able to shake hands, and go get a cup of coffee, or a glass of tea. Most agreed. Many a young (and some older) officers would hold a grudge if they lost. I told them the time they spent holding the grudge would be better spent figuring out why they lost, and the attorney won, and to make corrections to prevent it. Some took the advice, but many did not. If you can have a good relationship with the District or County Attorney's Office, you can make good cases, and win. If you don't want to listen, and learn from them, and mistakes of others, you will have a bad career. I miss it, and probably should be teaching, but I'm pretty much done due to the injury, so I just build my bikes, do a custom or restoration on a car, and spend time with family, and my good Brethren, here and in Lodge.
> Hippie...


----------

